# Tunnel Run



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Calling fellow detailers!!!! :buffer::buffer:

I'm arranging a tunnel run through London on th 29th of June (Saturday Night) in aid of Help For Heroes it would be great if some of you could make it.

All cars welcome as long as there clean!!!

Link to FB event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/132731470258788/

Any questions drop me a PM


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

The route has been tested and works well, hope to see some of you guys and gals there


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Start location confirmed.

Arrive from 7:45 for departure time of 8:45 

Brent Cross Shopping Centre,
Hendon,
London,
NW4 3FP

With permission from the land owner!


----------



## Ian m (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds cool...count me in


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

OOOhhhhh I'm in London that weekend.....


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Lovely. The route has now been set a tested there will be 8 tunnels and a fair few echo spots. Hope to see some of you guys there


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll try and come along to this.

Will post it on the Essex forum, a few of them should be up for it as well :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Quality idea mate! Liking the charity aswell bein in the raf


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> I'll try and come along to this.
> 
> Will post it on the Essex forum, a few of them should be up for it as well :thumb:


Done cheers for the heads up


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ongoing said:


> Done cheers for the heads up


I meant the Essex forum (ES6) that I'm on :thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> I meant the Essex forum (ES6) that I'm on :thumb:


Do you want to post it there for us buddy???


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ongoing said:


> Do you want to post it there for us buddy???


Already done it matey :thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Map to start location


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Just under a week to go, would be good to see as many of you there as possible

Follow the link and get your name down

https://www.facebook.com/events/132731470258788/


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Maps available on the night until 20:45 find the red seat leon with the H4H banner in front of it.

Still time to get your name down


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Paid the money to H4H today at total of £137.94!!! 

Well done and thank you for your support!!!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats on this mate. It was a bit far for me to come but a big :thumb: to you for raising this money for such a great cause!


----------

